# Turtle people



## junglepython2 (Dec 6, 2008)

Found this guy being dug up by a fox on a dry lagoon bed. We get plenty of Chelodina longicollis here, but this guy was way bigger then them. 

Is it a C. expansa???? Never thought they made it down here and presumed it was an escaped pet, but having a look at the field guide it seems they just may?

He/she had a shell length 38cm long by about 27cm wide.


----------



## Kirby (Dec 6, 2008)

Holy b'jesus thats a big turtle.


----------



## Kitah (Dec 6, 2008)

haven't the faintest.. but holy cow that turtle is huge.. for an aussie anyway!


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes its a broadshell.


Where abouts in Vic did you find it ?


That turtle is probably 50 years old.

Make sure you find him/her a good river full of water to release into.

The drought is killing these animals.


----------



## Adsell (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks like expansa to me. Check under the shell if it is a single light colour or if the edge of each plate is a dark colour. All white - expansa, dark edges- longicollis. Where abouts are you located? They come down in Vic to at least Nagambie.
Ads


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 6, 2008)

Its ventrals are a solid black with one single reddish coloured plate towards the front.?

I'm almost certain it's not longicollis I've seen hundreds up here and this would be at least twice as big as the biggest I've seen. It's neck is almost as thick as an adults wrist.


----------



## shlanger (Dec 6, 2008)

Its expansa, without a doubt. Most interested to know where you found it?


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 6, 2008)

It was found not too far from Echuca.....


----------



## shlanger (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks JP. Did you 'get' the fox?


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 6, 2008)

Afraid not, was just out looking for snakes so unarmed...


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 6, 2008)

Echuca is on the murray and they are found in that river system.

Its obvioussly ventured out of the system through a small creek or something.

Or someone has let it go where you found it.


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Dec 7, 2008)

junglepython2,

You have a Macrochelodina expansa.

The fourth shot above indicates that she has facial injuries. She will need to be dry-docked and the injuries will need to be treated. PM or email me if you'd like any additional information.

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Eastern Snake Neck said:


> junglepython2,
> 
> You have a Macrochelodina expansa.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your concern, but she was released this morning. I gave her a good look over and her face seemed fine, there was a small nick on her neck which i treated before releasing. I'll try and put some more photos up later.


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Dec 7, 2008)

Good to hear that she was released. You've done the right thing by her. 

The longer wild turtles are kept in captivity before being re-released, the greater that chance of them picking up a contagious disease. The disease can then be transferred to the wild population when the turtle is released, and potentially wipe it out.

Proper quarantine procedures are the key when dealing with wild turtles.

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## No-two (Dec 8, 2008)

Good job! Either it's a big turtle, or your hand is tiny, I'm going with the hand thingy thoguh. You're a small man.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 8, 2008)

No-two said:


> Good job! Either it's a big turtle, or your hand is tiny, I'm going with the hand thingy thoguh. You're a small man.


 
Damn, I've been busted, it was really just a penny turlte


----------



## No-two (Dec 14, 2008)

Anymore pics?


----------



## Vincent21 (Dec 20, 2008)

No-two said:


> Good job! Either it's a big turtle, or your hand is tiny, I'm going with the hand thingy thoguh. You're a small man.



Or maybe the Lynx deodorant can is really really small.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 10, 2009)

No-two said:


> Anymore pics?


 
Sorry no-two been a bit slack uploading anything...


----------

